# Waxstock 2013 Date CONFIRMED!



## Johnnyopolis

2013 DATE AND VENUE NOW CONFIRMED

Waxstock 2013 will be held on Sunday 7th July at Peterborough Arena.

THE DATE
We have moved this from the same date as last year due to the bank holiday and an event clash at the venue that would have seen us sharing the site. The benefit is that July tends to have better weather than June and it's bang in the middle of the car care season rather than right at the end of it. The problems are, as you would expect at this time of the year, date clashes with other events. . . GTI International has also moved unexpectedly to a new venue and two weeks later in the season to the same weekend. Again, this is a multi-day event for visitors, so you can always do the Saturday at GTI and the Sunday at Waxstock - but its bad news for traders and concours entrants. GTI has been late June for years and we never anticipated a move when our new date was scheduled (the only suitable date available at Peterborough). Japfest 2 is also on the same day, which again, is unfortunate and undesirable, but at least Japfest itself is clear, earlier in the year. As ever, finding a date/venue that suits everybody is tricky to say the least, and there will be clashes with other shows whichever weekend it is on, but we will always work with venues and show calendars to try and pick the least disruptive and most desirable date possible for Waxstock as the years roll on. This year, we will be having a 'Festival of Shine' and hoping that as many of you as possible can make it.

THE VENUE
Because of the event clash on the same weekend, Peterborough was looking less likely as a venue and we were in talks with many other venues and even event organisers. We looked at stadiums, other exhibition centres, even car museums, universities and posh hotels (thanks to all who made suggestions). Some places wanted to charge our visitors to park, had little parking or outside space, had poor lighting or were simply too small or prohibitively expensive. One venue wanted 4k GBP just to clean up, forgetting that this is a one day mainly-indoor car show, rather than a week long festival of litter! In the end, a cancellation freed up a weekend in July at Peterborough and we decided that the venue offered the best outside areas, indoor space (with natural light in the 1k m2 Atrium) and hardstanding parking - at sensible costs. We plan on growing the show a little more in 2013 compared to 2012 and make it even better.


----------



## Derekh929

Oh Dear will be at Goodwood that Sunday for the Festival of Speed, but hope it goes well for you all enjoy


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Derekh929 said:


> Oh Dear will be at Goodwood that Sunday for the Festival of Speed, but hope it goes well for you all enjoy


Hasnt the Festival of Speed date been moved now?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

DATE CHANGE: FESTIVAL OF SPEED 2013
Festival of Speed 2013
Due to the FIA unexpectedly announcing a further change to the 2013 F1 calendar, the German Grand Prix will now take place on 5-7 July, the same weekend on which the Goodwood Festival of Speed was scheduled. 
Given that the Festival of Speed is the only event in the world outside of a World Championship Grand Prix where you can get a close up view of the latest F1 cars and drivers in action, we will now have to change the Festival’s date in order to avoid this conflict with the amended Grand Prix calendar. 
Goodwood is now reviewing the 2013 Festival of Speed dates and will confirm these very soon. Please note that tickets already purchased will be valid for the new event dates, and that Festival tickets remain on sale via the Goodwood Ticket Office only – please call +44 (0)1243 755055 for sales or further enquiries. 
We apologise for any inconvenience this change may cause, but sadly this is outside of Goodwood's control.


----------



## Z4-35i

In the diary, I'll start saving up now ...


----------



## MEH4N

Z4-35i said:


> In the diary, I'll start saving up now ...


same. cant wait for it happen


----------



## Derekh929

Johnnyopolis said:


> DATE CHANGE: FESTIVAL OF SPEED 2013
> Festival of Speed 2013
> Due to the FIA unexpectedly announcing a further change to the 2013 F1 calendar, the German Grand Prix will now take place on 5-7 July, the same weekend on which the Goodwood Festival of Speed was scheduled.
> Given that the Festival of Speed is the only event in the world outside of a World Championship Grand Prix where you can get a close up view of the latest F1 cars and drivers in action, we will now have to change the Festival's date in order to avoid this conflict with the amended Grand Prix calendar.
> Goodwood is now reviewing the 2013 Festival of Speed dates and will confirm these very soon. Please note that tickets already purchased will be valid for the new event dates, and that Festival tickets remain on sale via the Goodwood Ticket Office only - please call +44 (0)1243 755055 for sales or further enquiries.
> We apologise for any inconvenience this change may cause, but sadly this is outside of Goodwood's control.


Thanks Johny good job you posted that i was away to pull the trigger and book my hotel, thanks Derek


----------



## BertST

Cant wait for this !! Missed Waxstock 2012


----------



## chrisgreen

Great news - I've already put it in the diary, and doubly good that it now doesn't clash with Goodwood.


----------



## gav1513

duely noted look forward to it as i didnt go last year


----------



## wayne RS250

Date in diary


----------



## james_death

Z4-35i said:


> In the diary, I'll start saving up now ...


Best bit that about advance date warning....:lol:

Just pealed off the first waxstock sticker off the back screen as its out 24/7 and getting a bit faded and i caught it with the ice scraper....:lol:


----------



## puppag

Cool!! Can't wait for this, I'm sure one day it will be a two day event. Nice work John.


----------



## Ns1980

How far in advance would tickets go on sales - I'm only after indicative timing, I wouldn't hold you to it! Just thinking this would make a good gift for some of us to give/receive.


----------



## ianFRST

puppag said:


> Cool!! Can't wait for this, I'm sure one day it will be a two day event. Nice work John.


it is a 2 day event if youre a trader, or an entrant in the top 16 :lol:

i will try to be there  not sure about entering a car though


----------



## Scrim-1-

ianFRST said:


> it is a 2 day event if youre a trader, or an entrant in the top 16 :lol:
> 
> i will try to be there  not sure about entering a car though


Keep the RS Ian :thumb:


----------



## Msport-Addict

I heard it was the 25th August initially so booked that off work damn it!! Needless to say I've booked this date off too! Let the saving commence!!


----------



## B0DSKI

Going to be a great day out


----------



## Aps-direct

Its in the diary!!


----------



## Tank

Im going to make waxstock my yearly thing plus got another car i fancy entering once its complete  cant wait and its not even next year


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ns1980 said:


> How far in advance would tickets go on sales - I'm only after indicative timing, I wouldn't hold you to it! Just thinking this would make a good gift for some of us to give/receive.


Tickets should go on sale early next year.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Was a great event last year and really well run especially for a first one, needless to say we will be back for another year (if you will have us) so booking the days at work rather than off


----------



## -Kev-

i'll be there, repping for DW 
(hopefully for the night before this time too..)


----------



## TopSport+

Maybe I will be there
why not?


----------



## [email protected]

This year was a great event - next year will be better! Hopefully we are going to be there in full force, looking forward to it as we were the last one. 

As always im sure the team @ DW will make it one event to remember :thumb:

Regards Mark @ Autobrite Direct!


----------



## Ronnie

mmm right in the middle of the holidays. how to tell the wife.. Will have to load teh OCD Swag van and head over. Looking forward to this.


----------



## mr cooper

Can't wait. Really enjoyed this years. Also think peterbourgh arena is an excellent venue.:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed

Great day out... Are the swirl girls booked ?:doublesho :lol:


----------



## AndyC

Got some wheels lined up for the S&S so will keep an eye on this.


----------



## cossienuts

looking forward to it already


----------



## IntrAphasE

i will be there and hoping to enter my E39 in the top 16


----------



## gtmin

Brilliant news can't wait to see all the people I met last year!


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I am deffo going again, TBH my whole reason for going was my feeling that if you are involved in the trade you have to support the trade.

Fantastic show and might try and get a car lined up for the top 16. Will prob have a stall with Mitchell and King products (yet to be confirmed):thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Oooh Date clash date clash!!!, GTi international decided to change venue and date since this years accident, so this year we will have to bail.


















On Gti International, no way was we going to miss Waxstock


----------



## Ns1980

/\/\/\ great news James :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Kept us all in suspense for a couple of seconds there James!


----------



## Ns1980

Will the swirl police be there again?  :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Ns1980 said:


> Will the swirl police be there again?  :thumb:


Think we might try and get some Waxamomo resident swirl police this year!


----------



## Waxstock

Ns1980 said:


> Will the swirl police be there again?  :thumb:


the simple answer is YES. and i might have to recruit a few more officers - just to keep you lot in check 8)


----------



## Ns1980

Waxstock said:


> the simple answer is YES. and i might have to recruit a few more officers - just to keep you lot in check 8)


:thumb:


----------



## ShampooEfficient

Week before my wedding, wonder if I can persuade Woman to pop along...


----------



## Huey

Haha, if she's as good as mine, she'll be there..........even better mine spent the best part of £350 on me that day:thumb:, the only stipulation was I had to spend more time doing her car..........winner.


----------



## Lloydy

Will be there for sure this time! Could not make it this year but am looking forward to this already!


----------



## littlejack

Im GUTTED!!!! I will be on my holidays in Turkey fly out on the 5th july.....


----------



## Joe the Plumber

puppag said:


> Cool!! Can't wait for this, I'm sure one day it will be a two day event. Nice work John.


Couldn't help chuckling at that, but I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## Revans

Can't wait, missed this year being in Afghanistan so will be something that will be etched in the diary for next year!


----------



## -Kev-

Revans said:


> Can't wait, missed this year being in Afghanistan so will be something that will be etched in the diary for next year!


dedication appreciated by everyone on here, i'm sure of it :thumb:


----------



## dooka

OMG, I just can't wait ..


----------



## Tazz

count me in for sure, may even apply to enter the corsa if its ready in the outside show and shine area (will be its first show in exactly 5 years since the last show it was in)


----------



## Bentleya

I'm glad there is going be another show for 2013, i won't be able to attend due to being at another car show over the weekend.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Stuff Goodwood, boring anyway.
WaxStock here I come.


----------



## nick.s

Going to try my utmost to get to this one :thumb: Will see the boss about a weekend off in July when I return to the office!


----------



## rsgavin

will try to get to this one this year


----------



## ford nut

Looking forward to waxstock again, last year was a great day and a credit to all involved,best i get saving again...


----------



## Gairo

An excellent show last year, will definitely be going again this year, hoping the swirl police will be there again next year.... God, I so wanted a swirly car this year :lol:


----------



## msb

Gairo said:


> An excellent show last year, will definitely be going again this year, hoping the swirl police will be there again next year.... God, I so wanted a swirly car this year :lol:


You had one didn't you:lol:


----------



## rob750

Superb Date is booked


----------



## Toby453

In the diary XD


----------



## AlphaDriver

Cant wait!


----------



## piotrtdi

Reserve two days off on 7 and 8 July :devil:


----------



## n_d_fox

2012 was a cracking start to this show so i'm sure 2013 will take what was best from before and grow it... well done all those involved :thumb:

GTI Inters has been one of the mid season shows i've attended for the last few years but given the choice i think i'll be coming along to Waxstock again this year, Inters has lost something over the last few years and the atmosphere just isnt the same.


----------



## putzie

looks like i am gonna have to put this date in my diary ! now what car do i take ?


----------



## LukeWS

Will see you all their


----------



## sludge59

It's in the diary, have booked the Monday off work as well. Are the tickets on sale yet?


----------



## LukeWS

Just gone to pop it in the calender and.....










DW has beat me to it!


----------



## ADW111S

Cant wait for it!

last year was great, hope to see it grow this year! and would love to see more demos both in and outside maybe the kind of thing you get on a training day?


I dont know if im asking too much, but either way its gunna be IMMENSE!!


----------



## Serapth

Will there be another speed detailer comp?


----------



## Spoony

I kind of fancy this one. It's a bit of travel but why not.


----------



## JasonPD

Sounds good to me, last year was a cracking success and I'm sure this year will be even better  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## saxo1124

Is the show to be held on the Saturday too, as the website for the Peterborough Arena says the dates are the 6th and 7th?


----------



## rottie

went last year, didn;t know anything about detailing, so just brought a few cloths, now i have had a year to learn a bit more i think i know what i will be buying better start saving up, looking forward to seeing everybody :thumb:


----------



## Jason123

Are things cheaper? Really want to go prepared to do 2 1/2 hour mile trip if its good ideas when can buy tickets?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

saxo1124 said:


> Is the show to be held on the Saturday too, as the website for the Peterborough Arena says the dates are the 6th and 7th?


The show is a one day show on the 7th.

The 6th will be the setup display. We will need to speak to Peterborough to get the date amended.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Jason123 said:


> Are things cheaper? Really want to go prepared to do 2 1/2 hour mile trip if its good ideas when can buy tickets?


Were hoping to have the 2013 site up and running before the end of the month and you will be able to purchase tickets from then.

HTH

John


----------



## Johnnyopolis

LukeWS said:


> Just gone to pop it in the calender and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW has beat me to it!


Yup and if you look one month before there will be a reminder for the Top 16 to start prepping :thumb:


----------

